# Throttle body Help, please



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I need help adjusting my throttle body. My gas pedal seems to hang up a lot. After I did a tps and idle adjustment, I seen that this screw on back of throttle body was backed completely out. Looks like it controls the butterfly flap. What’s the default turns I need to adjust it to? I added a image. Doesn’t show the screw but I marked image with a red spot where it is located at.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Azazel said:


> I need help adjusting my throttle body. My gas pedal seems to hang up a lot. After I did a tps and idle adjustment, I seen that this screw on back of throttle body was backed completely out. Looks like it controls the butterfly flap. What’s the default turns I need to adjust it to? I added a image. Doesn’t show the screw but I marked image with a red spot where it is located at.


Can't see the Photobucket pic. Maybe my network is just slow.

That screw on the back should be a stop for the throttle valve. Someone probably backed it off, thinking that was how you control engine idle speed.

If the gas pedal is hanging, look to see if the throttle cable has any kinks in it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Azazel said:


> I need help adjusting my throttle body. My gas pedal seems to hang up a lot. After I did a tps and idle adjustment, I seen that this screw on back of throttle body was backed completely out. Looks like it controls the butterfly flap. What’s the default turns I need to adjust it to? I added a image. Doesn’t show the screw but I marked image with a red spot where it is located at.


All you need to do is adjust the set-screw slowly until butterfly flapper doesn't stick to the inside of the throttle body.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Adjusting this screw seems to have fixed the gas pedal sticking. I turned it in maybe a quarter turn once I noticed the roller move. 

Thanks for information.


----------

